# Stone Smoker Build



## holler dweller (May 13, 2013)

Greetings all.....new member here and wanted to share my latest, and proabably last, smoker build. lol  Put alot of time and effort into this lady and she's treated me quite well.  It really wouldn't have come to a reality without alot of reading and researching on this site, so thanks to everyone who posts and offers up words of wisdom to others about their experience as it was quite useful.  If yer ever in Michigan, you're always welcome here for a good meal!

HD













smoker 6.JPG



__ holler dweller
__ May 13, 2013


















smoker 5.JPG



__ holler dweller
__ May 13, 2013


















Smoker 1.JPG



__ holler dweller
__ May 13, 2013


















smoker 8.JPG



__ holler dweller
__ May 13, 2013


















smoker 7.JPG



__ holler dweller
__ May 13, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (May 13, 2013)

Oh wow, I love it! Great job!


----------



## woodcutter (May 13, 2013)

Very nice job!


----------



## sgtmonte (May 13, 2013)

That's beautiful!   How big is that cook chamber?


----------



## seenred (May 13, 2013)

Wow!  That's great, HD!  You've got some skills, my friend.

Red


----------



## ats32 (May 13, 2013)

Damn...very nice!


----------



## holler dweller (May 13, 2013)

Thanks all.....appreciate it. 

Monte - smoke chamber is approximately 3' deep, 32" across and 3.5' tall.....figured I'd go big if I were to ever need the extra capacity.

HD


----------

